# Ringneck Doves



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Had the opportunity to take my lovely wife out to try her hand at shooting a few doves this morning. She has been wanting to get out and shoot the new side x side shotgun I bought her. A nice little CZ Ringneck in 28 guage. She origninally was to join us for the opener but came down with a nasty case of strep throat a couple days before the hunt and wasnt up for it. there's definately not as many birds around as a week ago but still plenty for us to party with for a few hours. Im happy to report my wife was able to shoot her first ever dove this morning. She did struggle a little bit as she is right handed but cant see very well out of her right eye. However she pushed through it and we had a great time. We finished up a little after Noon with 12 birds total. Weather was very nice making for a stellar day afield just my wife & I.


----------

